# cork



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

Has anyone ever put finish on cork? I was wondering how it would turn out.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Not epoxy rod finish, but Tru-Oil or U-40 Cork Seal, with the Cork Seal being my favorite. IMHO, the epoxy finish on cork would defeat the purpose of cork for me. I like the feel of a cork grip, and if that was covered in epoxy would add weight and make the grip feel weird. You could use Permagloss if you want a different feel for the grip, and PG is hard as nails.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I don't like putting anything on my cork. The feel of cork is just unlike anything else out there. Provided you don't mistreat it too much, it's fairly durable. I like periodic scrub downs with some soap, warm water and a soft brush. Do that and the cork will feel great for many years. I have custom rods that are over 10 years old on which the cork is still in great shape.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

I have put rod finish on cork on one rod and am still debaiting on whether or not I like it.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

tru oil is my favorite


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

thanks!


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

to change the color of the cork can i just use wood stain or is there a better product?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Depends on how you want to change it. Tru-oil will darken the grips quite a bit, and Cork Seal will as well, but not as much as Tru-Oil. Permagloss didn't really darken it much when I did it, but it was dark cork to begin with. If you just want to stain, you could apply a water based stain, and then seal with one of the above.


----------

